# Consulta conexión transistor Welkin Alta Frecuencia



## Bulbasaur (Abr 22, 2017)

Buenas gente.
Tengo una duda de cómo iría conectado el supuesto transistor en un Welkin Alta Frecuencia. Es un aparato que genera alta frecuencia en unos tubos de vidrio, se usan para estética.
Al estar borrado el modelo del mismo y el diodo no tener descripción de polaridad ni modelo se me complica.
Adjunto fotos


----------



## capitanp (Abr 23, 2017)

un poco incierto, seria bueno hacerle ingeniería inversa asi obtener el circuito y descubramos su funcionamiento, es sencillo por lo que veo


----------



## Bulbasaur (Abr 23, 2017)

Gracias capitanp por la respuesta  . 
Acá dejo el circuito que pude rescatar.


----------



## elgriego (Abr 23, 2017)

Hola, eso parece una violet wand,,,tenes idea la cantidad de espiras de la bobina. ???

 Pd, eso no es un transistor ,es un triac,y lo que tiene en uno de los terminales parece un diac. por lo menos por lo que dedusco desde aqui. 

Pd, 2 En el arcon de los recuerdos ,encontre este que usa un tiristor,adjunto pdf.



Saludos.


----------



## Bulbasaur (Abr 23, 2017)

Gracias Griego. me ayudó mucho que definas que era un Tiristor y un Diac.
Parece similar el que adjuntaste. Ni idea de las espiras, porque es como una pinza y no la desarmé ni nada.
Voy a ver si sale algo intentando conectarlo.
Si saben o tienen alguna idea de dónde iría cada patita mejor.
Si explota les aviso y sino, adjunto cómo quedó conectado para futuros usuarios puedan resolverlo.


----------



## Bulbasaur (Abr 29, 2017)

No tuve suerte con ninguna conexión. No se que estaría pasando. De última no sé si hacerle un citcuito nuevo. Pero al PDF de violet wand le faltan descripciones de componentes. Alguna página para sacar alguno?
PD: No explotó nada aún.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Abr 29, 2017)

Hola a todos , tengo una pregutonta sin ganas en  ofender : ?caro Don Bulbasaur , seguro que esa montagen es de un equipo para aplicaciones estecticas?    O sea es enpleyado para terapias en personas?.
Te pregunto eso porque la montagen es por demasiada desprolija o sea es muuuuuuy elemental tipico de un novicio que inicia en lo tema de electronica.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Bulbasaur (Abr 29, 2017)

Daniel. Te aseguro que lo desarmé y estaba así. No sé si alguien metió mano. Pero estaba así. 
A mí parecer también es desprolijo y básico.
Es más, no tiene ningún tipo de asilación solo la madera del maletín.
Igualmente estuvo andando por lo que me dijeron, sólo cambié los capacitores que estaban pero rotos y secos por unos nuevos. Pero el Triac estaba desoldado en dos conectores y no sé dónde conectarlos. 
Si necesitas alguna otra foto de algo más específico la saco y posteo sin drama.
Saludos.

PD: es más, pensé en buscar algún circuito nuevo y reemplazar todo pero no encuentro.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Abr 29, 2017)

!Cielo Santo , despues me informe lo endereço desa Clinica de estectica para que jo nunca entre en esa por algun descuido!, jajajajajajajajajajajajajaj.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## elgriego (Abr 29, 2017)

Hola ,es verdad,olvide poner algun dato,,, Y de dibujar el diac .aca tenes un link de donde saque ese circuito.







Saludos.


----------



## Bulbasaur (Abr 29, 2017)

Voy a intentar empezar de 0 con éste circuito que lo saqué derivandome de ese video. Gracias!


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Abr 29, 2017)

Bulbasaur dijo:


> Voy a intentar empezar de 0 con éste circuito que lo saqué derivandome de ese video. Gracias!


Ese dibujo arriba tiene todo sentido y creo que ande , ya lo diagrama esquemactico del Video posteado por Don ElGriego a mi no cerriava.  .
!Suerte en los desahollos!.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## charo (Nov 14, 2022)

Bulbasaur dijo:


> Buenas gente.
> Tengo una duda de cómo iría conectado el supuesto transistor en un Welkin Alta Frecuencia. Es un aparato que genera alta frecuencia en unos tubos de vidrio, se usan para estética.
> Al estar borrado el modelo del mismo y el diodo no tener descripción de polaridad ni modelo se me complica.
> Adjunto fotos


Buenas tardes*.
U*na consulta*,* tal vez me podrían ayudar*.
T*engo un aparato *de *alta frecuencia marca *W*elkin*,* por descuido un familiar rompió el mango donde se colocan los electrodos de vidrio*, *saco toda ,la bobina y boto, esa bobina*.
M*e dijeron que para arreglarla necesito saber *los datos *de *la *bobina*,* pues es un aparato para el rostro*.
A*djunto fotos*.*


----------



## malesi (Nov 14, 2022)

*Mejor compras el repuesto*, ya que si de eso dependen los demás, como que te evitas problemas.
Cara al público me refiero, luego cada uno en casa lo que crea... y la cara se queda así. .


----------



## Nlrvana (Nov 14, 2022)

Sólamente debes usar un mango de repuesto original que esté en buen estado. Consulta a tu distribuidor.

La alta frecuencia sobre el rostro es un tratamiento delicado con riesgo de quemaduras; en el que el cliente exige un mínimo de *profesionalidad*, tanto de la persona que se la aplica, como de los aparatos empleados.

Si trabajas en estética, sabes bien a lo que me refiero.

En este caso, no valen excusas de "_el mango se rompió, pero lo arreglé enrollando un cable de cobre y pegándolo con cinta aislante_".


----------



## charo (Nov 16, 2022)

charo dijo:


> Buenas tardes*.
> U*na consulta*,* tal vez me podrían ayudar*.
> T*engo un aparato *de *alta frecuencia marca *W*elkin*,* por descuido un familiar rompió el mango donde se colocan los electrodos de vidrio*, *saco toda ,la bobina y boto, esa bobina*.
> M*e dijeron que para arreglarla necesito saber *los datos *de *la *bobina*,* pues es un aparato para el rostro*.
> ...


Buenas tardes ustedes no saben de algún  distribuidor del aparato alta frecuencia welkin para solicitar el mango que se rompió, talvez celular ,teléfono , o donde sería dd distribuyen , or favor me podrían colaborar
Buenas tardes ustedes no saben de algún  distribuidor del aparato alta frecuencia welkin para solicitar el mango que se rompió, talvez celular ,teléfono , o donde sería dd distribuyen , or favor me podrían colaborar


----------



## malesi (Nov 16, 2022)

charo dijo:


> Buenas tardes ustedes no saben de algún  distribuidor del aparato alta frecuencia welkin para solicitar el mango que se rompió, talvez celular ,teléfono , o donde sería dd distribuyen , or favor me podrían colaborar
> Buenas tardes ustedes no saben de algún  distribuidor del aparato alta frecuencia welkin para solicitar el mango que se rompió, talvez celular ,teléfono , o donde sería dd distribuyen , or favor me podrían colaborar


https://www.google.es/search?q=welk...IBAzkuMZgBAKABAcgBCMABAQ&sclient=gws-wiz-serp


----------



## Nlrvana (Nov 16, 2022)

Pregunta en comercios de venta de productos de peluquería y estética, en salones de belleza, o en empresas distribuidoras de esos productos.

También a comerciales que vendan esos productos a peluquerías y salones de belleza.


----------

